# FOREST GUMP VIEW OF THE MONUMENT VALLEY



## surapon (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes, Dear friends.
This photo is the most famous view of " The Forest Gump View ( in Forest Gump movie)" , View of the Monument Valley, at Mile marker 16 on US HWY 163----I have to copy this great views from the movie, Sorry, I have no choice.
Enjoy
Surapon.


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2014)

Very nice series Mr Surapon. I prefer the first one for the composition. Well done.


----------



## chasinglight (Jul 21, 2014)

Great shots surapon. I have to agree that my favorite is the first one, both from a composition and processing standpoint. As a suggestion, on the last photo perhaps you could reduce the post processing just a bit, the halos on the horizon are a bit extreme for my taste and the saturation of the oranges could be dialed back a bit too. Additionally there is a rather large piece of sensor dust in the upper right portion of the photo. Again great shots. I am very jealous. I have been wanting to get out to monument valley for a while now. Any plans to visit Antelope Slot Canyon while you are in the area?


----------



## surapon (Jul 21, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice series Mr Surapon. I prefer the first one for the composition. Well done.



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. Click.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jul 21, 2014)

chasinglight said:


> Great shots surapon. I have to agree that my favorite is the first one, both from a composition and processing standpoint. As a suggestion, on the last photo perhaps you could reduce the post processing just a bit, the halos on the horizon are a bit extreme for my taste and the saturation of the oranges could be dialed back a bit too. Additionally there is a rather large piece of sensor dust in the upper right portion of the photo. Again great shots. I am very jealous. I have been wanting to get out to monument valley for a while now. Any plans to visit Antelope Slot Canyon while you are in the area?



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. chasinglight.
Thanks for comments that I will use and adjust/ Post Processing in the Future. Yes, I try to not change the Lenses in the Dusty Environment of Utah, But, Minimum Changing the Lens of 3 Camera Bodies. Yes, Sir, We went to Antelope and the Horse shoe Bend too, That in the day 7 and 8Th.--Yes, I will post in CR. soon.
Have a great week, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jul 21, 2014)

Another Photo of The Monument Valley.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2014)

Beautiful shot Sir. 8) Keep posting.


----------



## davecote (Jul 21, 2014)

Surapon,

I was out at Monument Valley back in May. These are some of the photographs I took. For the photograph of the mittens we practically have the same vantage point which made me laugh.


----------



## surapon (Jul 21, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot Sir. 8) Keep posting.



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. Click.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jul 21, 2014)

davecote said:


> Surapon,
> 
> I was out at Monument Valley back in May. These are some of the photographs I took. For the photograph of the mittens we practically have the same vantage point which made me laugh.



Wow, Dear Friend Mr. davecote.
Super beautiful photos, at the right time and the right place too------We miss the evening hours at the beautiful places.
My be next trip.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jul 22, 2014)

At the Horseshoe Bend, Paghe , Arizona

Just the sample of the 6 th. day trip at ARIZONA,, National Park , at Page , Horseshoe Bend----Super dangerous to the Photographers who want the Perfect Photos and lost 4 Lifes in past 5 Years---Not Me, I love my life---Ha, Ha, Ha---And I forget to bring Nonopod too, just for stick the camera out of canyon wall/ cliff, and get the perfected pictures.


----------

